# Schaudt PIN code required for Hymer.



## davesport

I sent an e mail to Schaudt enquiring about a regulator to contol solar output into the Electroblock. They've been very helpfull & sent me half a dozen PDF's with all the information I required. However, they've highlighted the fact that a PIN code is required to enable the display panel to display the solar output. I've tried all the obvious combinations.

Does anyone know what the factory set the code to :?: 

Failing this I suppose I better call Brownhills  

TIA Dave.


----------



## davesport

Now sorted


----------



## nukeadmin

dont keep us in suspense , what did you have to do to sort this in case others encounter same issue ?


----------



## davesport

I've found out what the code is & anyone who wants it can have it. Apparently all UK supplied Hymers using the DT 201 panel are preset to the same PIN. There are a variety of functions accessible through this menu. None of them that would be required in day to day use.

[Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs mode]

Accessing this part of the menu is straightforward. Deleting functions from the panel is also possible.

[/Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs mode]

How to get there.

PIN number is 8251

While system is switched off (12 V off) press the buttons MENU and OK for at least five
seconds to enter the set-up menu.
The code number request appears (PIN: xxxx).
Press the OK button and the first digit flashes. Set the first code number by pressing the +
or - buttons, confirm by pressing OK, the second digit flashes, etc …
After confirming the forth code number by pressing the OK button, the first symbol of the
options which can be activated or deactivated appears flashing.
The flashing symbol can be selected on or off by pressing the + or - buttons (or
2ON/3ON/OFF with the Duo-/Triomatic gas pressure regulator system). Press the OK
button to confirm. The symbol stops flashing and by pressing the MENUE button the next
option can be selected.
To exit the set-up menu, press the 12V-button or simply wait for 30 seconds.

*Display of solar current is parameter number 4*

The parameter number shown on the last page of the main menu represents the sum of all
activated options.
Examples:
0001 Step alarm 1 (default value)
0007 Step alarm 1, Duomatic 2 and display of solar current 4 ah

Dave.


----------



## nukeadmin

excellent and useful info Dave, many thx for reproducing it here on MHF for all to see


----------



## osbam

Very useful post. My Burstner has the Schaudt DT220 control panel, which works the same way. Anyone know the default PIN for Burstners? I would love to get in there!


----------



## davesport

Further to my previous post, especially the bit about deleting functions from the contol panel. After adding the solar function to my panel I forgot to add back in the step warning parameter. 

I drove about half a mile on a forestry road with the step fully down before realising & bringing it in. Why, well I'd become reliant on the step warning system that alerts you if the ignition is switched on whilst the step's down.

I could easily have caused an accident or at best damaged the step. Lesson learned for me.

Dave.


----------



## teemyob

*PIN*



davesport said:


> I've found out what the code is & anyone who wants it can have it. Apparently all UK supplied Hymers using the DT 201 panel are preset to the same PIN. There are a variety of functions accessible through this menu. None of them that would be required in day to day use.
> 
> [Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs mode]
> 
> Accessing this part of the menu is straightforward. Deleting functions from the panel is also possible.
> 
> [/Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs mode]
> 
> How to get there.
> 
> PIN number is 8251
> 
> While system is switched off (12 V off) press the buttons MENU and OK for at least five
> seconds to enter the set-up menu.
> The code number request appears (PIN: xxxx).
> Press the OK button and the first digit flashes. Set the first code number by pressing the +
> or - buttons, confirm by pressing OK, the second digit flashes, etc …
> After confirming the forth code number by pressing the OK button, the first symbol of the
> options which can be activated or deactivated appears flashing.
> The flashing symbol can be selected on or off by pressing the + or - buttons (or
> 2ON/3ON/OFF with the Duo-/Triomatic gas pressure regulator system). Press the OK
> button to confirm. The symbol stops flashing and by pressing the MENUE button the next
> option can be selected.
> To exit the set-up menu, press the 12V-button or simply wait for 30 seconds.
> 
> *Display of solar current is parameter number 4*
> 
> The parameter number shown on the last page of the main menu represents the sum of all
> activated options.
> Examples:
> 0001 Step alarm 1 (default value)
> 0007 Step alarm 1, Duomatic 2 and display of solar current 4 ah
> 
> Dave.


PIN Number does not work on our DT220!

Will try and Find the one for Frankia, assuming they are model Generic.


----------



## peejay

Thanks Dave;

Very informative post and relevant for us as we're thinking of having panels fitted in the near future.

Pete


----------



## wilse

Would just add, the steps above work on an Adria Vision 707, but use the schaudt pin code 1418.

Cheers dave


w


----------



## uncleswede

davesport said:


> I've found out what the code is & anyone who wants it can have it. Apparently all UK supplied Hymers using the DT 201 panel are preset to the same PIN. There are a variety of functions accessible through this menu. None of them that would be required in day to day use.
> 
> [Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs mode]
> 
> Accessing this part of the menu is straightforward. Deleting functions from the panel is also possible.
> 
> [/Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs mode]
> 
> How to get there.
> 
> PIN number is 8251
> 
> While system is switched off (12 V off) press the buttons MENU and OK for at least five
> seconds to enter the set-up menu.
> The code number request appears (PIN: xxxx).
> Press the OK button and the first digit flashes. Set the first code number by pressing the +
> or - buttons, confirm by pressing OK, the second digit flashes, etc …
> After confirming the forth code number by pressing the OK button, the first symbol of the
> options which can be activated or deactivated appears flashing.
> The flashing symbol can be selected on or off by pressing the + or - buttons (or
> 2ON/3ON/OFF with the Duo-/Triomatic gas pressure regulator system). Press the OK
> button to confirm. The symbol stops flashing and by pressing the MENUE button the next
> option can be selected.
> To exit the set-up menu, press the 12V-button or simply wait for 30 seconds.
> 
> *Display of solar current is parameter number 4*
> 
> The parameter number shown on the last page of the main menu represents the sum of all
> activated options.
> Examples:
> 0001 Step alarm 1 (default value)
> 0007 Step alarm 1, Duomatic 2 and display of solar current 4 ah
> 
> Dave.


This information really helped me today 

We're a few days into an alpine trip (at Camping Arlberg at St. Anton currently) and the step alarm was continually sounding when driving even though the step was retracted. With this info I was able to deselect the step alarm from the control panel by simply subtracting one from the current settings value (in my case, I changed it from 0005 (solar panel [4] + step alarm [1]) to 0004.

Couldn't find this info anywhere else on the net.

Thanks !!


----------



## teemyob

*schaudt*

6212 is another one


----------



## Snunkie

osbam said:


> Very useful post. My Burstner has the Schaudt DT220 control panel, which works the same way. Anyone know the default PIN for Burstners? I would love to get in there!


Did you ever find out the pin code for the Schaudt DT220 on the Burstner please as I also need it?

Many thanks


----------



## Snunkie

Snunkie said:


> osbam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very useful post. My Burstner has the Schaudt DT220 control panel, which works the same way. Anyone know the default PIN for Burstners? I would love to get in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever find out the pin code for the Schaudt DT220 on the Burstner please as I also need it?
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...

Just found it - the Schaudt DT220 burstner pin code is apparently 2291 in case that helps anyone else looking


----------



## Divebern

Hi Dave,

can You send me a list of all codes for DT201B?

thanks Divebern


----------



## peribro

Divebern said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> can You send me a list of all codes for DT201B?
> 
> thanks Divebern


Possibly not as the last time he posted on this thread was 7 years ago and the last time he logged on to MHF was 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Baron1

I'm not sure if I'm being thick here (quite possibly) but If I go into the set up menu as described by Davesport below, once I put the fourth number in and press OK, _ALL_ the symbols flash at once and I don't know how to select or deselect the options i want.
I have a Hymer and have put the pin code 8251 in so I am now wondering if this is applicable to all Hymers?

After confirming the forth code number by pressing the OK button, the first symbol of the
options which can be activated or deactivated appears flashing.
The flashing symbol can be selected on or off by pressing the + or - buttons. Press the OK
button to confirm. The symbol stops flashing and by pressing the MENUE button the next
option can be selected.


----------

